# pictures, alum beam machine



## guitarborist (Jul 3, 2008)

Here are some picts of the beam machine I made from a linear bearing and some extrusions.




This is a shot of the linear bearing. The polly runners fit into the extrusion




another angle of the bearing




Here is the bearing on the extrusion, notice how the tabs fit into the runners of the ext. I have 2 smaller extrusions attached to the top of the bearing body. One holds the saw and the other is a handle.




The attachment pint fot the saw




Here is the attached saw.


----------



## guitarborist (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is a shot of the saw attached to the bearing and on the extrusion. i set this up just to take some picts, it is resting on a 2x6 I milled normally it would be in top of the first cut I made with the guide rail for the csm.

In the end I am more than pleased with the outcome of the beam machine. It is very smooth and exact. The saw pulls its self through the wood (as long as the chain is sharp). I end up with perfectly square beams that I can cut into boards. I have less log moving now and much faster processing time. I am experimenting with different methods of cutting depending on what I am trying to do.






Here is a view of the mountains through the trees. It is a great place to work.






Some beetle killed trees. They are too small for the mill but make great post for a garden fence.


----------



## rfalk (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice Job. Can I ask where you bought the materials? Thanks, bob


----------



## peterrum (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nice set up, great pics


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jul 4, 2008)

Good stuff GB,

Just loads of applications for those extrusions and the accessories that work with them. Nice pix too! Keep em coming. Happy 4th


----------



## dustytools (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## woodshop (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice homegrown beam machine. Lots of talent and ingenuity on this forum, that's for sure. Thanks for showing us your handy work.


----------



## Nikko (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice job!

That 8020 stuff is very nice. Pricey though. I use it for a home made bandsaw fence etc. Handy to have it around.

Nikko


----------



## guitarborist (Jul 4, 2008)

rfalk said:


> Nice Job. Can I ask where you bought the materials? Thanks, bob



I get it on ebay from a store called 80/20 here is there store site: http://stores.ebay.com/8020-Inc-Garage-Sale 

Some of the parts are priced right some are a bit pricey, I keep my eye on their store for good deals, patience is the key.


----------



## RandyinLangley (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice setup. I'm hoping you scrounged the bearing and extrusions from a pre-existing piece of equipment. That structural extrusion stuff can be quite expensive, I used to have access to loads of it until I changed jobs. Makes a great router table fence, bandsaw fence, miter gauge fence, chainsaw mill...Now all you need on your setup is a small winch and a lawn chair.


----------



## guitarborist (Jul 4, 2008)

RandyinLangley said:


> Nice setup. I'm hoping you scrounged the bearing and extrusions from a pre-existing piece of equipment. That structural extrusion stuff can be quite expensive, I used to have access to loads of it until I changed jobs. Makes a great router table fence, bandsaw fence, miter gauge fence, chainsaw mill...Now all you need on your setup is a small winch and a lawn chair.



I get all the parts used, too much $ new. As far as a wench and lawn chair, I'm working on it, anything that makes the job easier. I paid about $120 for all the parts in the picture including the 2 long extrusion pieces the bearing rides on. Not the cheapest way to go but I have seen other store bought beam machines that cost more and probably do not have the precision because they ride on 2x6's, hard to find lumber that is as straight as the extrusions.


----------

